
Dead Men Write No Code - k__
https://medium.com/@gavanw/dead-men-write-no-code-e9a7c5daf5d
======
tluyben2
I had a TIA at 28 working like that. Some people need warning signs and I
definitely did as I thought I was invincible. I recovered physically in a few
months but the shock took years; dying never occured to me. I get more work
done now than I did then, working 4 hours standing behind a computer while
spending the rest of the day walking in nature and thinking and having
conversations via Skype with my peers. I believed then fast typing and
iterating for long stretches of time was a thing that speeds up work and could
do it for 18 hours a day: it is nonsense. Programmers who believe that have a
lot to learn. They might be dead or worse before that though.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Glad to hear you are ok. I am also an advocate of shorter work schedules - it
was not my recent incident, but rather having a child that prompted this.
Having a child reduced my available hours and made me optimize the time I did
have to work - and I found out I was _more_ productive when I used my time
carefully, rather than allowing procrastination and working longer hours. To
be clear, even with a child my hours were much longer than they should have
been (12 hours a day, 7 days a week, vs 15 hour days)

~~~
tluyben2
I think that is important to get out there: those long work hours and, while
coding is a brain activity and logically can take place mostly in your brain
much faster than you can ever type, advocating long hours behind a computer is
not more productive. It really does not have to be. And that is important!

~~~
DougN7
Amen! I once worked for a company with a lot of agents on customer computers
(think anti-virus, though that wasn't it). We were forced to work late one
night to get an auto update out. We were tired and screwed up, and lost
connectivity to about 300,000 machines. We were not forced to work late like
that again.

~~~
tluyben2
I actually liked that pressure; besides a short period of extreme stress (1-2
months maybe) I enjoyed all of it but I did not notice my body didn't like it.
Only after I learnt it was all stupid of me and that pressure did not actually
make the work better / more effective.

------
quickpost
_I have rationalized it with the “wealth before health” attitude that seems to
be prevalent in the startup world (even though wealth is not my primary
motivator, you get the idea). “I just need to make it through this year, and
then I can exercise” and “exercise will kill my productivity” are two lies I
have been telling myself for the past several years. I have taken a similar
attitude with my diet, which is far from great._

Wow. That describes my attitude for the last year or so to a "T". Pushing off
"getting healthy" for the "more successful" me that lies ahead. No more of
that. I definitely needed to read this article tonight - time to get back to a
regular routine and try to live a more maintainable lifestyle!

~~~
matheweis
I read this several years ago, and it has ever since resonated with me...

The Dalai Lama, when asked what surprised him most about humanity, he said:

“Man. Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he
sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the
future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not
live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die,
and then dies having never really lived.”

------
wmt
_I’ve worked 80-hour weeks for the past decade (occasionally 100-hour weeks)_

Wow. This if anything will screw you up. 12 hours of work + 8 hours of sleep
per day 7 days a week leaves you with 4 hours for commuting, showering, making
dinner, doing laundry, working out and relaxing.

Doing eighty hours per week can be wonderfully efficient - for a few weeks.
After that you start to get sloppy, and soon you're performing worse than
those doing a 40 hour week. Work a not a sprint, and not even a marathon, and
more like running around the globe because you like to run.

Work shouldn't even be means to an end of becoming rich, and being rich
without a respected job you're proud of is boring and hollow. Unlike prestige,
once your income or wealth exceeds the limit where you have to stress about
money, having more money won't make your life happier.

~~~
gavanwoolery
40 hours of solid, uninterrupted work is worth 80 hours of
procrastination/interruption-filled work. You have to choose those hours
carefully. I remember when I worked in an office, we would always go out to
lunch at 12:00 and the resulting 3 hours would be destroyed for me by a food
comma and the disorientation from leaving my desk for an hour.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
That probably says more about what you ate for lunch than the time.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Just a rack of ribs, nothing out of the usual

~~~
vanderZwan
Having a food coma for three hours is a flag for your meal being "unusual".

~~~
walshemj
Or undiagnosed medical conditions - I am very careful not to eat to much at
lunch for that reason.

------
jawngee
I was diagnosed with a DVT three weeks ago. The perfect storm of sedentary
lifestyle (though I do work standing up about 66% of the day), overweight,
smoking and falling asleep for 10 hours straight on a flight from Vietnam to
NYC with my leg folded underneath me.

The only symptom was a charlie horse feeling in my left leg the next day. No
swelling, no redness.

My clot was controversial though, apparently they weren't 100% sure it was a
DVT or a clot in the muscle close to the deep vein. We are treating it like is
a DVT though. I'll be on blood thinners (Xarelto) for the next 3 months.
Already quit smoking, am walking twice daily.

The flight back to Vietnam was a little anxious though.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Yep, I should add in that flights are a very common catalyst for DVTs. So
common that they often call it "economy class syndrome"
([http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=15...](http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=15872))
- my clot was possibly catalyzed by a flight but that is not yet conclusive.
Needless to say, try to move around as much as possible on a flight (even it
means wiggling your toes or legs), and stay healthy (you are much more likely
to get a DVT from a flight if you are already unhealthy).

~~~
coned88
If there's a possibility that this came from a flight then you may want to add
that to the story. When was the last flight you took prior to the 2 weeks of
the pain starting?

~~~
gavanwoolery
Will do - there was about a one week gap between the flight and the first
symptoms. So, I'd say the flight likely accelerated something, if it wasn't
the direct cause. However, I also think that my sitting for very long periods
of time was also a contributing factor regardless (I should add in that the
chair I have been using recently is a little long in the base and sometimes
cuts off my circulation slightly)

~~~
coned88
It may be possible. How long was the flight? IT just seems unlikely since I
have had doctors ask me have you flown in the last 24 hours.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Flight was 7 hours, but in two shifts (5 hours and 2 hours, with a 2-3 hour
layover).

------
colindean
I dropped 50 lbs 2014-2015. It's worked wonders for my confidence. I didn't
really need the boost for dating since I'm in a long term relationship. It did
come at a time when I transitioned to a new role within my company and needed
a massive boost of confidence to get over imposter syndrome and pioneer my own
destiny.

~~~
gavanwoolery
I've fluctuated in the range of about 30 or 40 pounds in terms of my weight.
It is much harder to motivate once you are in a relationship (that's just the
way it goes). But it will go a long way towards making you feel better in
other ways, both physically and mentally. And of course, it will help keep you
alive. :)

------
sarciszewski
I feel like sharing something. It's somewhat a tangent to this article (and
isn't special enough to really share as a separate submission or anything) but
still related.

For a while, I was working 40+ hours per week at my dayjob and making far less
than the median programmer salary in my city. I was paid hourly (so holidays
were the worst; no paid time off but not allowed to work), had no benefits,
etc.

A lot of articles I read on HN at the time made me feel worse about my
situation, because their words of encouragement ("value yourself! demand more!
you can't help the people you love if you die!" etc) when filtered through my
circumstances ("plead guily to a federal felony" -> immediate permanent
disadvantage with any salary or benefits negotiation; you're lucky if _anyone,
anywhere_ will even believe they're _legally allowed_ to hire you) made me
question whether or not I even valued myself.

I decided that, if the posts on HN and Reddit decrying impostor syndrome and
investing time in one's health were at all applicable to me, I clearly must
not care if I live or die. So I started downing more and more energy drinks
and spending more and more time on side-projects, hoping that one of them
would finally become impressive enough to serve as a distraction to
prospective employers.

That line of thinking only got derailed when I realized that employment is a
sucker's game and consulting is the way to go. None of the messages intended
to change my mind had a positive effect, they just made me sad.

All of the "take care of yourself" styled articles made me feel bad but never
prompted positive change. The title "Dead Men Write No Code" made me remember
the older posts I read and I sort of rolled my eyes expecting the same spiel
I've heard a thousand times. I was pleasantly surprised to see a well-written,
concise, and on-point warning about symptoms and their possible consequences.

If anyone reading this is in the same sort of situation I was in (working 40+
thankless hours per week and spending all your off-time trying to work on
building your own company to get out of your own personal hell), I'm sorry to
say I don't have any advice to offer. Every situation is different. Feel free
to reach out to me, however, if you need someone to vent to. And if I do have
any ideas, I'll let you know.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Thanks for sharing, I think this is totally relevant.

"working 40+ thankless hours per week and spending all your off-time trying to
work on building your own company to get out of your own personal hell"

This was me circa 2006 to 2013. I now have what many would consider a dream
job, and even I myself thought it to be one at first. But the truth is even
the job you think you will enjoy the most might not end up that (I still am
very grateful to be in my position in spite of current challenges though). The
line that separates the super successful from the average person is
ridiculously thin (hence all the talk of imposter syndrome, here on HN and
elsewhere).

I don't have any good advice in this respect either, other than you have to
find a way to be happy, whatever that entails. A common notion is that you
need to get rich to live the life you want, but this is not necessarily true.

As for the felony, I suppose it depends what it is (I'm not asking you to
disclose it). Some things might be harder for an employer to swallow than
others. If your felony was hacking into the Pentagon, I'd put that directly on
your resume.

------
marmaduke
> I have rationalized it with the “wealth before health”

Good to have recognized this cultural jedi mind trick for what it is.

It seems to me that the ultimate investments are not in bank accounts but the
health and well being of ourselves and those around us. This is built up out
of a million near-invislbe things in daily life, that could never be bought
later on.

------
tresil
A very well written wake up call. It's pretty much exactly what I'm doing
right now and I needed the motivation to make physical exertion a mandatory
part of my daily life. Thanks for posting.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Thanks, as I've mentioned elsewhere - I am (possibly) alive right now because
someone else took the time to write about this in their blog (the one I
reached with Google). I feel obligated to help spread some additional
awareness.

~~~
criddell
Like almost everybody else here, I've been meaning to get more exercise. I got
a couple of exercise apps on my phone. I have an app to track my daily
progress and one that tries to keep me accountable. I've bought shoes and
clothes. I bought a rack, a barbell, 280 lbs of plates, a bunch of dumbbells,
and a bench. I installed a pullup bar in my house. I bought a standup
paddleboard and a new bicycle. I've done everything except actually exercise.

Your post has motivated me to actually stop preparing and start working. Thank
you.

------
jhallenworld
>The simple truth is that if you are getting blood clots in your 30s (I am
34), there is something horribly wrong with your lifestyle

I'm not so sure... I tend to think the sedentary lifestyle is revealing some
kind of predisposition for them (especially given Gavan's apparent level of
fitness and activity).

~~~
gavanwoolery
There is a genetic trait called Factor V Leiden which will make you
predisposed to blood clots (some tests can reveal if you have it). I am not
sure if I have it but it can be a factor outside of diet and exercise. But you
don't need my case as a warning - studies have linked sitting to death for at
least several years now. How valid they are is up for question, but better
safe than sorry. :)

~~~
cyphar
> but better safe than sorry. :)

While I agree that as a culture we need to prioritize our health a lot more,
it's a dangerous attitude to claim that "it's better to be safe than sorry".
Doing things out of fear and ignorance is not better than making well-educated
decisions. In all fairness, there is plenty of evidence to support that apes
(that's us) are not meant to sit all day.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Definitely agree. On an added note (about safe vs sorry) - while in this case
I was "lucky" to have my hypochondria be correct, the vast majority of the
time symptoms that I worry about are nothing. If I went to the doctor for
every little symptom I got, that would be expensive and time-consuming.

------
leroy_masochist
Following the passage of Obamacare, insurance companies are required to cover
blood labs as part of an annual preventative care visit. This is a great
opportunity that far to many people pass up. You get a lot more insight out of
those labs than you do from just blood pressure and resting heart rate --
especially if you track things year-to-year.

~~~
nugget
Just a heads up that this may not be the case for everyone. I have an ACA plan
and while the PCP visit was free, the blood test he ordered was not. There's
still some confusion about exactly what's covered and what's not, and it
sounds like it could change over time.

[http://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2015/03/08/does-the-aca-
ac...](http://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2015/03/08/does-the-aca-actually-
mandate-free-checkups/)

~~~
leroy_masochist
Sorry, to be clear -- an annual PCP visit may result in the doctor ordering a
blood test that you have to partially pay for, depending on what the doctor
thinks needs to be done following his/her examination of you.

Basic blood work of a preventative-care nature, such as HDL/LDL ratio,
triglycerides, etc, is covered. Those are the metrics I was referring to in
the parent comment.

------
myztic
On a side note: A very cheap solution to mimic a standing desk:

Use your ironing board, mine does the job. It goes barely high enough, I put
an additional book under the Notebook and now it's the right hight, enough
room for Notebook, Lamp and a Book and it's next to my desk so I can easily
switch back to it if I want.

Actually it does such a good job, that I don't think I'll buy a standing desk
now, good that I don't iron my clothes anyway ;)

~~~
skrebbel
I find that when I stand in front of a laptop, either the keys are too high or
the screen is too low, and I bend my back a lot. Of course the proportions are
the same when sitting, but in a chair, my lower back is supported so it's not
so bad. But when I stand, my posture is _awful_. How do you deal with this?

~~~
Symbiote
British workplace safety rules essentially prevent use of laptops for any
sustained use. (These rules apply to employees working from home, adhering to
them is a barrier to allowing working from home.)

"when using a laptop without additional equipment (laptop stand, full sized
keyboard and mouse), it is advisable that its use is restricted to spells of
30-40 minutes with significant task breaks between

"A laptop should not be used where a standard DSE [Display Screen Equipment]
workstation set up can be reasonably provided" [1]

If you can't buy a monitor you could get a laptop stand ("Bräda") from Ikea,
to improve the angle of the display [2]. Or make one.

I don't know of any alternative to a separate keyboard and mouse.

[1]
[http://www.bradford.gov.uk/hands/documents/New%20Ways%20of%2...](http://www.bradford.gov.uk/hands/documents/New%20Ways%20of%20Working/Laptops%20&%20other%20PCDs%20Guidance.pdf)

[2]
[http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/wor...](http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/24830/)

------
corpus
Very scary. Not only am I even MUCH more sedentary than this guy, and also 34
years old, according to 23andme I am at very very high risk for blood
clotting.

~~~
tluyben2
Do a checkup to see if you are doing as bad as you think and have your blood
checked. Not more you can do besides getting a standing desk and realise you
are a good while into your one life. You can take aspirin if your stomach can
take it: half a day seems to benefit everyone with or without dispositions.
Better in my very humble, previously hypochondriac and stressed person,
opinion to live a nice life not thinkig about this crap and money and carreer
too much but focus on family and friends and hobbies.

------
hackaflocka
Please learn about "body-weight workouts." Yoga is the original body-weight
workout. But there are many others.

You don't need a gym to get a full workout. All I have is a doorway pull-up
bar and a yoga mat. I get a full body-weight workout in less than 10 minutes
spread over 1 minute breaks through the entire day. And I love long walks.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Yep, here is one such variant for those interested:
[http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/the-
scientific-7-mi...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/the-
scientific-7-minute-workout/?_r=0)

~~~
krig
I'm using this app daily. There's some annoying monetization stuff in there
(They charge you if you miss more than 3 days of exercise per month - hmm. Now
that I said it, I guess that's not a terrible idea per se), but the basic
7-minutes-per-day is enough for me at least.
[http://perigee.se/apps/seven/](http://perigee.se/apps/seven/)

------
astrostl
Strokes are the leading cause of death in my family.

Grandfathered into "real" testing at 23andMe, I was unsurprised to learn that
I have 2.9x the average risk of developing a venous throboembalism (VTE): deep
vein thrombosis (DVT) or pulmonary embolism (PE).

I'm only in my late 30s, but I have embarked on a number of lifestyle changes,
mostly in the habit category. I use a standing desk at home. I'm sensitive
about things like extended sitting, leg-crossing, not moving during flights
flights. I use [http://breaktimeapp.com](http://breaktimeapp.com) when working
to remind me to get up for a couple of minutes every 30 minutes.

It's more or less built into the way I behave, which I hope to help as I get
older and the risk really accelerates.

~~~
dragons
I tested as 6x the average risk of developing DVT at 23andme (average risk is
about 10%). I don't see pulmonary embolism listed in my report.

I'm "middle-aged" but so far haven't had this happen, despite some extra risk
factors - I've been on the Pill for ~20 years and I do sit a lot (I'm a
software developer). I'm not a frequent flyer, but I have flown many times and
never had a problem. I naturally shift position pretty often when sitting, so
I'm not sure if this helps. Or maybe whatever gene is responsible is just
there, and hasn't turned on yet. How to stop it from turning on? I don't think
anyone knows.

I was surprised to see that OP got a DVT when he walks 1-3 miles every day.
That seems far better than what most people do (I try to walk about 2-3 mi per
day). I don't see how switching to running could be more preventive.

~~~
astrostl
The F5, F2, and ABO risk variants are for developing VTEs, a DVT is a type of
VTE, and a PE is a DVT that makes it to the lungs. If you have one or more of
the variants, it's already "on."

I'm not a physician and don't even play one on the internet, but if I were a
mid-aged woman I would consider an IUD (with or without hormones) as an
effective alternative to the pill. Even hormonal IUDs have vastly lower
dosages than the pill.

Like the "sitting epidemic," VTEs care more about sustained periods of
immobility, regardless of fitness levels. Paradoxically, even though obesity
is its own risk factor, seriously atheletic types are highly vulnerable too:
higher fitness -> lower heartrate -> slower circulation -> clotting. Sports
teams are known to wear compression stockings on flights to combat the issue.

If you're 6x, I'd highly recommend reading about lifestyle changes. Best
wishes!

~~~
dragons
I have the F5 and F2, but not ABO.

 _but if I were a mid-aged woman I would consider an IUD (with or without
hormones) as an effective alternative to the pill_

I take the pill as a treatment for severe dysmenorrhea which did not respond
to any other treatments. To my knowledge, regular IUDs do not help with that.
When I saw the 23andme results years ago, I didn't know there were any options
beside the Pill for dysmenorrhea. I had to make the choice between continuing
to hold down a regular job, and accepting the risk. I probably would have been
wise to bring up the test results with my doctors, but I have low expectations
of them (revolving door treatment). So I just made the decision on my own.

After hunting around, I see there are IUDs that come with hormones that have
been known to help with dysmenorrhea: [http://www.uptodate.com/contents/long-
term-methods-of-birth-...](http://www.uptodate.com/contents/long-term-methods-
of-birth-control-beyond-the-basics) It's something my doctors never mentioned
to me.

I'm nearing the time when I should stop taking BCP, so I don't see the point
in experimenting with other options, given I've survived till now (IUDs are
usually planned to be used for 1+ years). I did find that I had to switch
between a few different types of pills before I found one that had the best
effect, and doing this for an IUD would be quite a production, if it even
worked.

It's interesting to me that I've never had a doctor mention to me risks for
DVT at all. Doctors ask for a family history (no history of blood clots in my
family). Based on that, I guess they have assumed I do not have a high risk
for blood clots.

Here's a relevant quote: [https://bedsider.org/features/168-risky-
business-2-migraines...](https://bedsider.org/features/168-risky-
business-2-migraines-high-blood-pressure-and-blood-clots) "Some types of
genetic testing can reveal a predisposition for blood clots or stroke (though
it’s not clear if a genetic test that shows this predisposition actually
predicts that the condition will develop)."

 _higher fitness - > lower heartrate -> slower circulation -> clotting_

Interestingly, Serena Williams was reported to have DVT (she had a PE although
I haven't found a source that said it was definitely from DVT). She had
recently had an injury to a foot which required surgery and 18 stitches, and
also it happened on a flight...

I am reasonably athletic, but my resting heart rate is about 80 bpm. Maybe
that's something that's been helping me.

Aside from genetics, the risk factors for DVT are reportedly: 1) Smoking 2)
Birth control pills 3) Hormone replacement therapy with estrogen and
progesterone 4) Recent surgery, especially on the legs or belly 5) A long
hospital stay involving bed rest 6) Some cancers 7) Pregnancy and childbirth,
particularly with C-section 8) Age over 70 9) Obesity
[http://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20110302/serena-williams-
pulm...](http://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20110302/serena-williams-pulmonary-
embolism-hematoma-faq-03022011?page=4)

Notice they don't even mention travel at webmd....

So if I get off the BCP, avoid surgery, and die before 70, maybe I'll be fine
;)

~~~
astrostl
I'm rooting for ya! (and me)

------
melling
Long hours of programming can lead to many problems. Repetitive stress
injuries from keyboards and mice are common, for example. Read through some of
the stories:

[https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes](https://github.com/melling/ErgonomicNotes)

We need a Programmer's Health Guide that include exercise, ergonomics, etc.

~~~
kvcrawford
I started working as a programmer when I was 18...at 23, I had my first visit
to physical therapy, for emacs pinky and elbow tendonitis.

At 25 I went back to physical therapy, this time for chronic pain in my upper
back. Therapy unraveled a whole slew of postural and motor pattern issues, and
I've been at it for nearly 2 years now. Additionally, for the past 1.5 years I
added workouts with a personal trainer specialized in corrective work.

I've learned a ton. Sitting and using your hands with shoulders internally
rotated (typing, writing, etc.) for the majority of your time (from 1st grade
through adulthood as a desk worker) is so terrible for you. The good news is
that it's possible to completely reverse and become pain-free. The bad news is
that it might take a huge amount of effort—but personally, I really enjoy it.

Ergonomics are critical, as well. I have both a Kinesis Advantage keyboard and
a motorized sit-stand desk. Moving around (not just sitting, not just
standing) is the key.

For some time now I've been meaning to write up a detailed case study of
myself; essentially a how-to on how to become and stay healthy as a desk
worker. It's good to read that at least 1 person might be interested in such a
thing :P

~~~
melling
Maybe you could bullet point the things you've found helpful in the HN
comments? Hopefully, you'll write a blog but at least people could still learn
from you, even if you don't get around to a blog. I'd like to know what you've
done with a trainer, for instance.

~~~
kvcrawford
Heh, there's a lot to cover. First of all, just go to physical therapy if you
have any pain. Even if you know the rehab exercises, doing them with perfect
form will be very challenging.

* Muscles typically work in agonist/antagonist pairs. You bend your arm at the elbow, the bicep contracts, and the triceps lengthen. Straighten your arm and your triceps contract while your bicep lengthens.

* When 1 muscle in a pair is overly active, it will shorten and become tight while its antagonist muscle lengthens and becomes weak. This is imbalance. The weaker, lengthened muscle will often develop painful trigger points in protest. This is referred pain.

* To restore balance, you need to strengthen and learn to activate the lengthened muscle while relaxing (inhibiting) the tight muscle.

* Foam roll and stretch the tight muscles, strengthen the weak muscles

\--

Upper crossed syndrome is common issue amongst desk workers. See
[http://www.muscleimbalancesyndromes.com/janda-
syndromes/uppe...](http://www.muscleimbalancesyndromes.com/janda-
syndromes/upper-crossed-syndrome/)

For this you would

* Need to develop: scapular stability, scapular retraction, and scapular depression

* Need to inhibit: scapular elevation

* Maintain neutral chin tuck in pretty much all movements.

* ITYW exercises: when doing Ts, focus on squeezing at your mid traps (mid back), with neutral scapular elevation. During Ws, focus on scapular retraction and depression at the same time.

* Wall slides or wall angels

* Band pull-aparts

* Deadlifts

* Farmer carries

* External shoulder rotations

* Face pulls, finishing with external rotation at shoulder

* Rows

* Reverse flyes (palms down for posterior delts, thumbs pointing up for more mid trapezius and other back muscles)

Before doing a heavy lift (like rows), you might do an activation exercise
beforehand (Ts and Ws) to focus on activating the muscles you want to work
(mid and lower trapezius).

Similarly, if you want to workout your (tight) chest, you ought to do
activation work for you back (ITYWs, wall angels) to ensure that your
agonist/antagonist pairs "remember" each other and your chest doesn't tighten
back up too much.

Hopefully that should give you plenty of material to google with. I'd love to
go into further detail (there's plenty more to cover) but I mustn't spend too
much time writing comments on HN :)

------
rawfan
I was an this road, too. My way to change the daily routines was to stop using
cars and public transport. Everywhere I go these days, I go by bike. With the
one exception of client meetings where I need to wear a suit. This saved me
tons of money, too.

The other change I did (also to fight me really bad day/night rhythm, was
signing up for the local swimmers club. For a small yearly fee you can use the
swimming hall before the opening hours. That forces me to get up early and
doesn't hurt healthwise.

------
dopeboy
I made a new years resolution to run one mile every day. It's very quick (~10
minutes), it jump starts the day, and it keeps me active. Not counting sick
days, I've missed two days thus far.

~~~
sjclemmy
Interesting idea. I've tried to exercise most of my life, and running is a
favourite - however, my legs/knees can't take the impact any more and I'm much
more into cycling. I really want to exercise after I get up in the morning,
but don't think I have the time. I might give this a go. Thanks!

------
thallukrish
I work all days being a single person start-up and thinking, coding,
iterating. But what I have seen is I do not work all the time. I keep doing
other stuff like household chores, attending to family, going out etc. In
short I do very focused work in short bursts, say an hour or two in a day 2 or
3 times. I sleep as well in between if I cannot concentrate. I have found it
very difficult to be doing something at a stretch. In fact I shutdown and do
thinking with a notebook, fall asleep, wake up and continue thinking where I
left and find sometimes interesting and easy way to solve things. Then I go
and code it. I have found I cannot fit my thought process in a well-defined
time boundary of morning 9 - 5 like I was expected in a day job.

------
codecamper
I had a CS professor die mid term. He was 50.
[http://wiki.yak.net/77](http://wiki.yak.net/77) He was out for a jog.

Dennis Ritchie died at age 70. Heart problems & prostate.

Steve Jobs. Age 56. Pancreatic cancer.

Of course these are just a few. CS is a young field, but by now we should have
enough statistics to begin to reveal how a (very) sedentary lifestyle affects
lifespan.

~~~
tamana
Was your professor sedentary? He died jogging.

Jobs dies from following quack pseusomedicine and ignoring the treatment he
needed.

------
suneilp
For my fellow hypochondriacs, DVT like symptoms in the leg can also be caused
by issues with the glutes or piriformis (piriformis syndrome).

Of course, I'm not saying to be not worried because I certainly was freaking
out when I googled my DVT-like symptoms. However, many symptoms tends to lead
you the the scariest medical conditions that have those symptoms.

Nonetheless, eat better and move your body more often.

------
FreedomToCreate
I scary to think about. I currently spend my days in a start up incubator and
a majority of people in there are on this same schedule. They sit for 8-10
hours a day and rarely exercise, all with the hope and sometime soon they will
be back to living an active lifestyle (once they have money)

~~~
philovivero
Let them know, and this is from a dude that's been doing it for some of the
brightest stars in tech since the 1990's, that the money never comes. Tell
them to take care of their health now.

------
chaostheory
Treadmill desks are a relatively inexpensive option now.

* Treadmills designed for walking run about $1000

* Standing desks with accessories run from $300 - $500

UPDATE: forgot to add that you can probably make these tax deductible as well
since it's being used for work

~~~
gavanwoolery
And I should add, for the person not ready to drop ~$2000 on their setup: I
guarantee your healthcare bills will run much higher than that - you can't put
a price on your life. Alternately you can hack a cheap solution, but if you
have the money, a "real" setup is hard to beat.

~~~
gambiting
Weirdly enough, coming from a country with public healthcare my first thought
was "ha, my bills will be exactly zero!", but after 5 seconds I realised that
it's not about the bill, it's about staying healthy :P Weird reaction on my
part.

------
coned88
There's a lot of good info here as well as some misinformation. As a fellow
anxiety sufferer this is all too familiar.

In medicine there an idea of Virchow's_triad [0]. Either there's something
wrong with your blood, the blood vessel walls became injured or there is
abnormal blood flow.

In young people and even 34 is fairly young. Blood clots aren't all that
common. Even in long haul air travel the risk is so much higher in the
elderly, obese and those who have had recent surgery.

What I am trying to bring up here is there are other factors that could be at
play other than stasis. Could Gavan have bumped his leg into something and not
even noticed? Could he have a genetic component that leads to increased
clotting? Usually in these cases there is a lot of follow up. Usually the
person is put on blood thinners if there's a legitimate cause. Or maybe he
really is just so unhealthy that he got a bloodclot all while walking 3 miles
a day. I know if I emailed my doctor right now and asked her about this. She
would get back to me and tell me that this is a very rare rare case. Usually
just getting up to go get a drink every now and then or to go to the bathroom
is enough to recalibrate pressure in your lower legs. Many people don't walk 3
miles a day, especially in suburbia. Some do though. I guess I am saying is a
lot of people sit a lot. A lot of people don't walk 3 miles per day and
something specific to Gavan's physiology may be at play here.

What we can do though is take this as a warning call and thank Gavan for
sharing with us. It certainly woke me up a bit more.

* Drink a lot of water.

* Don't eat a lot of sugar.

* Stand when you can. If you have a standing desk. Great.

* Get up and take breaks when you can. Set a reminder. I get up every hour.

* At lunch get out and go for a walk.

* Try to hit the 10k steps per day.

There's also a tool we can use to access the likelihood of DVT. It's the very
same tool Primary care doctors will use and it's called the Well's criteria.
Here's a interactive calculator [http://www.mdcalc.com/wells-criteria-for-
dvt/](http://www.mdcalc.com/wells-criteria-for-dvt/)

You should read up on it if interested. There's also the "Primary Care Rule
for DVT"
[http://www.aafp.org/afp/2011/1215/p1417.html](http://www.aafp.org/afp/2011/1215/p1417.html)

Though for this one you need to have a D-Dimer taken which is a blood test.

0 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virchow's_triad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virchow's_triad)

~~~
gavanwoolery
You are correct - there are so many factors to consider, and I am by no means
an expert and would definitely accept being wrong in any given area. The
general advice that I can give, that will probably keep a person healthier
than not, is to exercise, eat well, and not sit for too long. This goes beyond
just DVTs - this is advice for living long in general. :) Even outside of
clots, sitting is shown to severely cut back the benefits of exercise
(although like all studies, this should be taken with a grain of salt as
well). 66 percent of studies are wrong, as they say. The reverse advice goes
as well - you should not stand all the time either - this is shown to have
adverse effects as well.

And as a minor additional note - my 1-3 miles of walking tends more often
towards the low end of that range (especially when I am in a rush to get work
done), although I do randomly take longer walks (sometimes as far as 5 miles).

~~~
coned88
There's a lot and that's why seeing a doctor is so very important. I am
actually having an anxiety attack right now after reading your post. You
didn't cause it :) but it certainly did stir up some stuff with my anxiety.

For an anxiety sufferer like ourselves. It can be very hard. I have numbness
in my left hand, an odd pain in my back and shortness of breadth. This could
be a lot of things. Things I'd rather everybody not mention because I know
them well. But if I went to the ER every time these things popped up well at
one time in my life I'd live there. The probability suggests that I am fine.
The probability suggests that after thousands of trials similar to this of
which I ended up fine, I will likely be fine here. There's a chance I will not
be but it's a chance I need to take.

Wish you the best :)

~~~
gavanwoolery
I get so many symptoms on and off (which include numbness, aches, shortness of
breath, chest pain). The way I bring myself to relax about these things is
that I don't worry about them unless they persist for a particularly long time
without any breaks in their occurrence. I actually expressed similar
sentiments just now in another comment about the pitfalls of worrying too
much.

